# Most advanced T you can think of...



## Python (Aug 24, 2014)

What might it be? If there was one T that you would only recommend to an expert, what would it be and why?


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 24, 2014)

well i think everyone elese will name poecs and other old worlds due to venom and speed but ima go with Theraphosa blondi/stirmi..

they seem to be something no newblette should have as their care requirements are a bit too advanced for most new owners.


----------



## jdl (Aug 24, 2014)

Poecilotheria ornata.  I am still a firm believer that Tarantulas are not of medical importance.  I believe that all the extreme bite reports are grossly exaggerated or allergic reactions, so I do not categorize toxicity with the level of diffculty.  I am basing my opinion only on how hard the animals are for me to keep. The reason I am choosing ornata is in the twenty years I have been keeping T's, I have not been able to keep a sling or adult ornata for longer that six months.  I have tried different setups and humidity options, but nothing works for me.  I know lots of people keep them, but I have not been successful with these.  It drives me nuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Aug 25, 2014)

What is one person's advanced is another person's easy T. I keep T.gigas and for some people, especially older people, that spider is not very ideal as they are probably the fastest T known currently and are notorious for being flighty. Mine is pretty calm and easy to deal with but I know what it is capable of and I can respect other people for not keeping them. I personally do not want anything to do with S.calceatum, while many prominent members here would prefer that T than say hair flickers like some brachys and theraphosa. I think theraphosa may be a good go to answer just cause they can be particular with their care and this results in many inexperienced keepers killing them. Avic slings get a bad rap too due to bad care sheet advice, my first T was a versi sling and it has been forgiving of some of my mistakes while other people just have them die on them for no reason.


----------



## cold blood (Aug 25, 2014)

S. cal, H. mac, and theraposa sp.  Also, I believe many of the large Asian arboreals would also qualify.


----------



## klawfran3 (Aug 25, 2014)

heteroscodra maculata. although they are drop dead gorgeous, the fact that they are the most venomous tarantula and their speed makes me believe that only the most experienced keepers should have one.


----------



## HungryGhost (Aug 25, 2014)

Grammastola rosea. Many keepers have died of boredom from this species.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 25, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> heteroscodra maculata. although they are drop dead gorgeous, the fact that they are the most venomous tarantula and their speed makes me believe that only the most experienced keepers should have one.


Haven't heard they're the hottest, nor that all the other candidates have been tested and compared to one another in a controlled setting.  Maculata certainly isn't the fastest or more confrontational species.  Not one for beginners, but they aren't quite the holy terror you make them out to be.  They were the first baboon spider I bred (back in the mid 1990's), and I never had an issue with them running or attempting to bite.  They're fairly shy.  A lot of people own them (slings are cheap) I don't remember seeing any horror stories about them here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't pick one species, just a group.  OW arboreals are the most advanced IMO.  Speed, agility, nervousness and potent venom make for an advanced combination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Aug 25, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I can't pick one species, just a group.  OW arboreals are the most advanced IMO.  Speed, agility, nervousness and potent venom make for an advanced combination.


I would have to agree with this, personally.



cold blood said:


> Also, I believe many of the large Asian arboreals would also qualify.


...and primarily these, IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippydude (Aug 25, 2014)

Since being a member here, I've seen more threads about sick and dying Avicularia versicolor than any other species. They aren't exceptionally fast or violently aggressive, but due to needing special housing & care I'd say versies belong on the advanced list too


----------



## awiec (Aug 25, 2014)

skippydude said:


> Since being a member here, I've seen more threads about sick and dying Avicularia versicolor than any other species. They aren't exceptionally fast or violently aggressive, but due to needing special housing & care I'd say versies belong on the advanced list too


I started off with a versi with no complications. I really think people don't like researching or put too much stock into care sheets. I mist it a few times a month and provide water caps, nothing hard there, but as I said originally some people have harder times with some species than others. My h sp Columbia is a little orange terror that makes my p.muticus look like a kitten, it's currently the most challenging t I have because it's so confrontational.


----------



## xirxes (Aug 25, 2014)

True problem with A. versicolor is the landslide of horrible care info that is out there. The more research you do the more bad info you get.

I picked up P. metallica as second sling just 1 month in the hobby, and is probably the best eater and fairly easy to keep. I give him all the space he requires +more, always use long tongs through half opened lid for maintenance.

From what I gather Theraphosa sp. seem to be most specialized, and most technical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Aug 25, 2014)

xirxes said:


> True problem with A. versicolor is the landslide of horrible care info that is out there. The more research you do the more bad info you get.
> 
> I picked up P. metallica as second sling just 1 month in the hobby, and is probably the best eater and fairly easy to keep. I give him all the space he requires +more, always use long tongs through half opened lid for maintenance.
> 
> From what I gather Theraphosa sp. seem to be most specialized, and most technical.


I personally don't like bring haired and my bf swells up like a balloon so he prefers ow and I like pamphs better cause they are not so flicky. I will attempt to keep one some day, but I will have to find the perfect one. They are of course very large and can be confrontational along with their care. So they get my vote


----------



## Python (Aug 25, 2014)

Pretty much what I expected although the versicolor is a bit of a surprise. Any other interesting choices?


----------



## awiec (Aug 25, 2014)

Python said:


> Pretty much what I expected although the versicolor is a bit of a surprise. Any other interesting choices?


I know some people won't keep taps because they are so fast. I believe Poec54 said that chasing a spastic spider all over his t room would get old very fast.


----------



## Python (Aug 25, 2014)

Lmao. I can understand that. I've never kept taps myself but only because the opportunity never presented itself I suppose. I've never kept a theraposa either but only because they've always been out of reach for me.  I love pokies and psalmos so I'm no stranger to speed. I prefer the OW speed and attitude, not to mention the sleek look. I may look into the taps and see what strikes my fancy.


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 25, 2014)

awiec said:


> I know some people won't keep taps because they are so fast. I believe Poec54 said that chasing a spastic spider all over his t room would get old very fast.


It's one thing to work with a fast arboreal; that's easier to justify when it's either big or has nice colors and/or markings.  It's a different situation with a genus that's mostly small, dark spiders zipping around the cage (and the room).


----------



## Hydrazine (Aug 25, 2014)

I strongly disagree with the versicolor pick. As I always say, I'm a living proof that they are NOT the fragile/delicate things everyone makes them to be. I got mine as an absolute beginner, and first thing the crazy little thing does when I open the lid to feed it is to run up the tongs, my arm and as I flinched, dropping/jumping a whole foot (measure unit) down to the table. Sensitive to the moisture/ventilation ratio, which is hard to find and upkeep? Oh please. The container I received mine in had four tiny holes poked near the top. It thrived there, even before I upgraded the container with more holes.

 I think I got lucky that the breeder knew what he was doing, and found a simple solution to the apparent problem. People stick the slings in tiny vials and then moan how hard is to keep the moisture and ventilation in balance. Well, duh! That's what you get for sticking the spiders in tiny vials - the very trivial solution is to give them more space to provide more easily controlled environment that also comes in with plenty of air that doesn't get stale that quickly! The aforementioned container was a 12cm height x 8cm diameter plastic cylinder, probably a lidded cup of some kind. Granted, my theory of more space = more air, environment easier to maintain was formed retroactively after observation over time, but I think it really is something to consider.

I am but a newbie, approaching my two year anniversary, so I can't compare at all to the long time keepers...but perhaps people have been in the hobby long enough to be too set in their ways to look at things from a whole new angle. Maybe it's like the fairy tale with the child who shouted that the emperor is naked.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> I strongly disagree with the versicolor pick. People stick the slings in tiny vials and then moan how hard is to keep the moisture and ventilation in balance. Well, duh! That's what you get for sticking the spiders in tiny vials - the very trivial solution is to give them more space to provide more easily controlled environment that also comes in with plenty of air that doesn't get stale that quickly!


+1.  That's a quick way to kill Avic slings, putting them in vials.  Mine are in 16 oz deli cups (even at 1/2") and that's an infinitely better cage than a vial.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beary Strange (Aug 25, 2014)

My vote goes for Theraphosa sp. for their advanced care requirements but also due to their hairs. I do think OWs are definitely not for everyone, and certainly not for a noob but care-wise they're not too bad and a bit of care, intelligence and forethought make them significantly less dangerous IMO.


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 25, 2014)

I haven't kept many Ts but based off of what I've seen on youtube videos I would definetly say OBTs and Pokies due to their aggression and speed. And also I would say the Goliath Birdeaters cause of their special care requirements. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 25, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> I do think OWs are definitely not for everyone, and certainly not for a noob but care-wise they're not too bad and a bit of care, intelligence and forethought make them significantly less dangerous IMO.


And every few months we have a know-it-all new guy that insists on diving in head-first and getting OW's, in spite of all the advice to the contrary, and then loses his temper and calls us names (which is certainly convincing proof that he has the required maturity level).  I say 'guy' because it seems that women seem to have more sense than to do this.  It's always a guy, that feels he has to prove something about his manliness.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 25, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> And every few months we have a know-it-all new guy that insists on diving in head-first and getting OW's, in spite of all the advice to the contrary, and then loses his temper and calls us names (which is certainly convincing proof that he has the required maturity level).  I say 'guy' because it seems that women seem to have more sense than to do this.  It's always a guy, that feels he has to prove something about his manliness.


Can you give us an example, cause I've been on here for several months and have never seen anything like that. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 25, 2014)

Really driller??  You must not notice or something.  There was in fact, just a thread like poec described very recently...The "I don't care what others say, I'll do it my way no matter what"  crowd does indeed exist and present its self fairly regularly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 25, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Can you give us an example, cause I've been on here for several months and have never seen anything like that.


We had an explosive, foul-mouthed episode with a new guy over this about a month ago or so (I think the thread was deleted by a moderator).  I think he's banned for life.  Pretty colorful, I didn't think anyone could miss his tantrum.  In the 15 months I've been here, I've probably seen 5 new guys self-destruct over this topic; they have way too much testosterone to take the hobby gradually in stages.  They burst on the scene with lots of commotion and questions, argue with the advice they get (which they asked for), lose their temper, and get some advanced-level T's anyways, just to show us.  A couple have them popped up later trying to sell the spiders that they've become afraid of (slings that had grown).  It's pretty predictable.  Seems like there's always another knucklehead around the corner.  Just because you're not seeing the threads doesn't mean they don't happen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 25, 2014)

awiec said:


> I know some people won't keep taps because they are so fast. I believe Poec54 said that chasing a spastic spider all over his t room would get old very fast.


Tappies are slow motion after working with Heteropoda and Ctenids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (Aug 25, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> heteroscodra maculata. although they are drop dead gorgeous, the fact that they are the most venomous tarantula and their speed makes me believe that only the most experienced keepers should have one.


From where do you have this information? I have never heard they are the most venomous T! I have kept many of these and they are not that defensive either. They are fast though, but compared to tapinachenious they are slow as a turtle.

---------- Post added 08-26-2014 at 12:08 AM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> Tappies are slow motion after working with Heteropoda and Ctenids.


That is true, i keep some true spiders, but we do talk tarantulas here....


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 25, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Really driller??  You must not notice or something.  There was in fact, just a thread like poec described very recently...The "I don't care what others say, I'll do it my way no matter what"  crowd does indeed exist and present its self fairly regularly.


You mean that guy who ordered the OBT and the thread got deleted?


----------



## awiec (Aug 25, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> It's one thing to work with a fast arboreal; that's easier to justify when it's either big or has nice colors and/or markings.  It's a different situation with a genus that's mostly small, dark spiders zipping around the cage (and the room).


No worries, you've stated before why you don't keep them. I was just offering another genus to the list and provided an example of why they are not as attractive to keep. Most of them are dark I can argree on that, T.gigas would be easy to spot but it's going to be very fast and possibly knock some cages over.



Poec54 said:


> +1.  That's a quick way to kill Avic slings, putting them in vials.  Mine are in 16 oz deli cups (even at 1/2") and that's an infinitely better cage than a vial.


This is exactly what the breeder of my versi told me. He said people kill them cause they shove them in little vials when they will be just fine in large deli cups. I put mine in an 32oz container and it has done quite well, half the cup is webbed and it has a log that it hangs out on; they really aren't that hard to care for.



Python said:


> Lmao. I can understand that. I've never kept taps myself but only because the opportunity never presented itself I suppose. I've never kept a theraposa either but only because they've always been out of reach for me.  I love pokies and psalmos so I'm no stranger to speed. I prefer the OW speed and attitude, not to mention the sleek look. I may look into the taps and see what strikes my fancy.


T.gigas while the fastest and biggest of the genus (5.5-6 inches) would probably be the one to start off with, they are very colorful so it will be easier to retrieve a bright orange spider and they are priced reasonably.



freedumbdclxvi said:


> Tappies are slow motion after working with Heteropoda and Ctenids.


I've raised true spiders that can run circles around taps as well, which is why I'm comfortable working with them, but in regards to Tarantulas Taps are the speed kings.


----------



## shawno821 (Aug 25, 2014)

The only one I have that makes me a little nervous is my Selenocosmia sp. Ebony. Not scared,but highly respectful.I believe they were among the most venomous of T's,as well. Not a beginner species,that's for sure.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 25, 2014)

I think the thread should be labled: "Most work a keeper has to do to keep spp. XYZ". 

There are people on here who started with one of those named a number of times and while I wouldn't ever suggest these to people getting into the hobby, it all comes down to common sense and doing the work to research and learn about the species before acquiring them. 

Bottom line: It's us, the keepers, who need to advance. Just don't expect it to happen out of the blue, it requires work and research = Time. And patience + common sense are two requirements people need when they get into the hobby. Either have them, or quickly adapt to learn so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 25, 2014)

awiec said:


> Most of them are dark I can argree on that, T.gigas would be easy to spot but it's going to be very fast


Gigas is the one species in the genus that interests me at this point.  But you never know.  A year ago I wasn't keen on owning any Avics or Nhandus; now I have 10 species of Avics and 3 species of Nhandu.


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 25, 2014)

Stromatopelma calceatum.  /thread. Been doing this for some time, and S. calceatum is in a league of its own.

Speed=10
Venom=10
Defensiveness=10


----------



## awiec (Aug 25, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Gigas is the one species in the genus that interests me at this point.  But you never know.  A year ago I wasn't keen on owning any Avics or Nhandus; now I have 10 species of Avics and 3 species of Nhandu.


I really do enjoy my T.gigas, it has never given me any issues, granted it's still a juvie but my pokies are more excitable than the tap is. But it certainly is not a spider for everyone so I nominated them for this thread


----------



## Medusa (Aug 25, 2014)

awiec said:


> What is one person's advanced is another person's easy T. I keep T.gigas and for some people, especially older people...


Aw, now, c'mon...at the stroke of midnight I turn 61... and I have a nice T. gigas, as well as some other fast OW species. Not taking offense...just giving you a hard time.


----------



## awiec (Aug 26, 2014)

Medusa said:


> Aw, now, c'mon...at the stroke of midnight I turn 61... and I have a nice T. gigas, as well as some other fast OW species. Not taking offense...just giving you a hard time.


I figured someone would get me on that one, was more inferring that they are fast so if you have poor reflexes you're going to have a hard time. Plus you don't count, you're a super sixty one year old. And Happy Birthday.


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 26, 2014)

awiec said:


> I started off with a versi with no complications. I really think people don't like researching or put too much stock into care sheets. I mist it a few times a month and provide water caps, nothing hard there, but as I said originally some people have harder times with some species than others. My h sp Columbia is a little orange terror that makes my p.muticus look like a kitten, it's currently the most challenging t I have because it's so confrontational.


I don't have good luck with versi slings for whatever reason. I keep mine in deli cups with plenty of holes punched for cross-ventilation (if you knew me in person you'd know how particular I am about this). I've only kept a few, and the two that died were much smaller than the two that are still living however. In all honesty, It is a bit puzzling why those two died. I kept them the same way as I'm keeping the two I still have.


----------



## awiec (Aug 26, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> I don't have good luck with versi slings for whatever reason. I keep mine in deli cups with plenty of holes punched for cross-ventilation (if you knew me in person you'd know how particular I am about this). I've only kept a few, and the two that died were much smaller than the two that are still living however. In all honesty, It is a bit puzzling why those two died. I kept them the same way as I'm keeping the two I still have.


There are exceptions too, they may have wanted their habitat different or were just weak specimens. I had an a.anax sling die on me and I still can't figure out why


----------



## timisimaginary (Aug 26, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> And every few months we have a know-it-all new guy that insists on diving in head-first and getting OW's, in spite of all the advice to the contrary, and then loses his temper and calls us names (which is certainly convincing proof that he has the required maturity level).  I say 'guy' because it seems that women seem to have more sense than to do this.  It's always a guy, that feels he has to prove something about his manliness.


well, it's not ALWAYS a guy (not naming names).


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 26, 2014)

timisimaginary said:


> well, it's not ALWAYS a guy (not naming names).


All the ones I've seen have been guys.  If they're not all guys, then maybe the ratio's 95 out of 100.


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 26, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> In the 15 months I've been here, I've probably seen 5 new guys self-destruct over this topic; they have way too much testosterone to take the hobby gradually in stages.  They burst on the scene with lots of commotion and questions, argue with the advice they get (which they asked for), lose their temper, and get some advanced-level T's anyways, just to show us.  A couple have them popped up later trying to sell the spiders that they've become afraid of (slings that had grown).  It's pretty predictable.  Seems like there's always another knucklehead around the corner.  Just because you're not seeing the threads doesn't mean they don't happen.


I'll be on the lookout for those threads then. In the meantime, I think I'm going to set aside some popcorn and a lawnchair for when another one does pop up 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 26, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I'll be on the lookout for those threads then. In the meantime, I think I'm going to set aside some popcorn and a lawnchair for when another one does pop up
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


During the most recent "episode" there were several "popcorn" comments actually....lol. Idiocy can be entertaining to some, irritating to others...and generally deleted by the mods.


----------



## awiec (Aug 26, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I'll be on the lookout for those threads then. In the meantime, I think I'm going to set aside some popcorn and a lawnchair for when another one does pop up
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Just hang out long enough, I think in my first few months there was a guy with a pokie in his mouth and another who got mad when we pointed out that he had an lp not a t.stirmi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Aug 26, 2014)

awiec said:


> Just hang out long enough, I think in my first few months there was a guy with a pokie in his mouth and another who got mad when we pointed out that he had an lp not a t.stirmi.


:laugh: I remember both of those threads.


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 26, 2014)

awiec said:


> I think in my first few months there was a guy with a pokie in his mouth


He put WHAT in his mouth?! Did he eat it then?


----------



## awiec (Aug 26, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> He put WHAT in his mouth?! Did he eat it then?


No it was a dumb stunt shot and he commented how it was struggling, he's lucky it didn't bite him, a 5 inch p.met can pack  punch or that it wwasnt a species with hairs, he could have had serious complications.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 26, 2014)

awiec said:


> No it was a dumb stunt shot and he commented how it was struggling, he's lucky it didn't bite him, a 5 inch p.met can pack  punch or that it wwasnt a species with hairs, he could have had serious complications.


Gah immagine the dumby trying to do it with their prised brachy GAAH! *shutters* that would be a disaster xs


----------



## cold blood (Aug 26, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> dumby


Ahhh, Gumby's lesser known cousin

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## klawfran3 (Aug 26, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Haven't heard they're the hottest, nor that all the other candidates have been tested and compared to one another in a controlled setting.  Maculata certainly isn't the fastest or more confrontational species.  Not one for beginners, but they aren't quite the holy terror you make them out to be.  They were the first baboon spider I bred (back in the mid 1990's), and I never had an issue with them running or attempting to bite.  They're fairly shy.  A lot of people own them (slings are cheap) I don't remember seeing any horror stories about them here.


huh. I've always heard that H. Maculata are the worst venom wise and are very flighty. maybe I'm mixing them up with another species. oh well.

---------- Post added 08-26-2014 at 06:06 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> During the most recent "episode" there were several "popcorn" comments actually....lol. Idiocy can be entertaining to some, irritating to others...and generally deleted by the mods.


was that the one with the P. Irminia?


----------



## Pociemon (Aug 27, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> huh. I've always heard that H. Maculata are the worst venom wise and are very flighty. maybe I'm mixing them up with another species. oh well.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-26-2014 at 06:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Probably said by one who has had a scare of one. The fact is that we dont know wich one are most venomous, but we do know wich genera who has a bad rep regarding their venom potency.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Aug 27, 2014)

jdl said:


> Poecilotheria ornata.  I am still a firm believer that Tarantulas are not of medical importance.  I believe that all the extreme bite reports are grossly exaggerated or allergic reactions, so I do not categorize toxicity with the level of diffculty.  I am basing my opinion only on how hard the animals are for me to keep. The reason I am choosing ornata is in the twenty years I have been keeping T's, I have not been able to keep a sling or adult ornata for longer that six months.  I have tried different setups and humidity options, but nothing works for me.  I know lots of people keep them, but I have not been successful with these.  It drives me nuts.


As far as I know, tarantulas lack a component to their venom and without it you cannot get an allergic reaction from their venom.


----------



## awiec (Aug 27, 2014)

Angel Minkov said:


> As far as I know, tarantulas lack a component to their venom and without it you cannot get an allergic reaction from their venom.


Correct they lack the macro molecules to kill you BUT some people will be more sensitive than others. Hairs don't bother me but my bf would swell up like a balloon and I think that he would have a worse reaction to a bite than I would as I don't even react to bee stings. Granted reactions to those types of things usually gets worse as you are exposed to it more so that might change for me as I get older.


----------



## Python (Aug 27, 2014)

If I recall correctly, several years ago it pretty well accepted as fact that one could not be allergic to spider venom. I may be misremembering but it seems there were plenty of threads dealing with that very topic and that was the universal consensus. It's a bit strange after a few years absence some things seem to have been forgotten


----------



## awiec (Aug 27, 2014)

Python said:


> If I recall correctly, several years ago it pretty well accepted as fact that one could not be allergic to spider venom. I may be misremembering but it seems there were plenty of threads dealing with that very topic and that was the universal consensus. It's a bit strange after a few years absence some things seem to have been forgotten


I was referring to the fact that some people are more sensitive to venom than others. No one is going to die from a bite but some people will recover faster than others, as everyone is different.


----------



## Python (Aug 27, 2014)

That's true enough. I noticed people on other threads talking about venom allergies though. I guess maybe if I go back and reread them I may have misunderstood them.


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 27, 2014)

Python said:


> I noticed people on other threads talking about venom allergies though.


It has to do with tarantula venoms having peptides rather than proteins.  I don't know that it's been confirmed that ALL tarantula venoms are like that though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 30, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> It has to do with tarantula venoms having peptides rather than proteins.  I don't know that it's been confirmed that ALL tarantula venoms are like that though.


In addition, people with a severe and fatal allergy to bee-stings have been bitten by T's - one is even documented on YT. Got bitten by a G. pulchripes, no reaction besides the usual pain. While certain species can put you in miserable condition for a time X, afaik there's no scientifically described prove for a possibility of an allergic reaction. Which is exactly the reason why I really have to refrain starting a debate about that whenever I hear breeders and keepers over here stubbornly say it's a fact


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 31, 2014)

S.calceum intimidates me a little bit.


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 31, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I haven't kept many Ts but based off of what I've seen on youtube videos I would definetly say OBTs and Pokies due to their aggression and speed. And also I would say the Goliath Birdeaters cause of their special care requirements.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


I would also say that the tappies are fragile because of all these posts saying that their tappies died.


----------



## awiec (Aug 31, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I would also say that the tappies are fragile because of all these posts saying that their tappies died.


I've only seen one post about a tap dying and it was under out of the ordinary circumstances, Avics are the ones I always see people comment on dying. My Tap was cared for my by sisters for 3 weeks with no food (it was very fat anyway) and was not any worse for wear when I came back, all they did was refill the water dish and it was content with that.


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 31, 2014)

Pokies aren't normally aggressive/defensive. They're just normally super skittish but they normally prefer flight over fight. Its just the fact that if you happen to get bitten, you'll certainly regret it.


----------

